# Web Development > PHP PHP Online Test

## Lokesh M

Now Available - PHP Online Test
Go give a try and get assessed yourself
http://www.geekinterview.com/quiz/PHP.html

Lokesh M.

----------


## Shivanna

Lokesh

I found the PHP Quiz Questions to be very good. Can Please add more questions. Thanks!

Shivanna

----------


## Lokesh M

Hi Shivanna

Nice to see your positive feedback.
As per your suggestions I will collect more PHP questions and will create another PHP Quiz.
Hope you will find that usefull too...

Regards,
Lokesh M.

----------


## sripri

I will also participate and try to answer the test questions prepared. I found the earlier tests really very useful.

----------


## Lokesh M

Hi Sripri

Thanks for you too.
I am glad that you too know PHP.
I still havnt started to collect the second set of questions
Hope to start that this weekend.

Bye for now.
Lokesh M.

----------


## ruchika_joshi1984

hello
i m ruchika.
this is a great site for checking ur skills by urself.
i joined it today and i really appriciate this group.

----------


## AlokKumarMishra

what is php

----------


## AlokKumarMishra

hyper text preprocessor server side langueage

----------


## siva2210

> Now Available - PHP Online Test
> Go give a try and get assessed yourself
> PHP Pratice Test
> 
> Lokesh M.


Very useful tests to check my skills. Only 3 tests in  PHP. Pls post some more tests in MYSQL, PHP-MYSQL & OOPS in PHP

----------


## psuresh1982

Nice One...Thanks Lokesh...

----------


## koolswap

Thanks a lot.........

----------


## Gentel Man

Thank you Lokesh M

I did the test 

I discovered that I need more exercises in PHP

Regards ..

----------


## idrees07

i need all short question for an interview and genteral information of PHP so please send me the link where i can download all the complete tesst with answers ok '
thanks

----------


## idrees07

*i need all short question for an interview and genteral information of PHP so please send me the link where i can download all the complete tesst with answers ok '
thanks*

----------


## iprashant

all the tests are good

----------


## dollybird

hi lokesh,i found this one helpful ,do u have any tests for ajax????it would help me a lot...
Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Dolly

----------


## aa_revathy

Thanks a lot...

----------


## ripperljclym

Hi there ,, could you get some test materials for AJAX..

----------


## lcoffin

Just took the PHP quiz and a few comments:

90% of the questions seemed to be *very* domain specific -- i.e. one question about writing DLLs or other Windows things... several questions about sockets (who the heck uses sockets anymore when file_get_contents will fetch URLs, or use curl or any of a dozen other ways to communicate with remote machines)... If these tests are supposed to accurately measure someone's skill level (i.e. basic... advanced...) around PHP itself, then the quiz as implemented isn't going to to a very good job. If the test is supposed to separate the *extremely* advanced from the *just* advanced, then having 90% of the questions be like this makes sense. If these are really supposed to measure skill level, then you should give the user a mix of basic, intermediate, and advanced questions that way *everyone* is being graded based on the same level of questions (i.e. a fairly advanced person might fail if they are given 30 *highly advanced* questions, where another person of lesser skill level would pass if they are given 30 *basic* questions)


A number of the questions are very poorly written and hence unclear... "If the following line is added in the section of PHP page  What happens? before the page refreshes."   .... Huh?  That was the worst of the questions I got, but a large number of them could use some basic editing to include the correct "an"s or "s" at the end of the word ("Which of the following denotes an optional field" not "Which of the following denote optional field" Even better... that question should probably be rewritten altogether... see below.). This might seem minor, but even minor incorrect grammar just adds to the confusion. Not that the questions are bad, they just need editing with readability and comprehension in mind.


Double-negatives:

Which of the following is NOT a PHP math function?
             decoct()
             decbin()
             Both A) and B)
             None of the Above

*both* _are_ functions. The correct answer is D "None of the above"... "None of the above are *NOT* PHP functions."... Surely that ain't not right? Isn't not another answer the correct one? No.   (hopefully none of my last sentences made sense to you without some serious thinking... double negatives just aren't user friendly. Just ask the question *without* the double negative:

Which of the following is a PHP math function?
             decoct()
             decbin()
             Both A) and B)
             None of the Above

There... *both* _are_ PHP functions. Answer C ... "Both A) and B) *are* PHP functions).

(Also ... one could argue that neither of these are really *math* functions. Math functions perform mathematical operations... pow(), floor(), cos(), etc.... decoct() and decbin() are both *conversion* functions, turning integers into strings. Which would mean an answer of D in my rewritten question is really a perfectly valid response too -- neither one is a *math* function.)


A lot of the questions were a bit ambiguous or could change depending on the circumstance:

Query length can be unlimited in which of the following method
          GET
          POST
          Both A) and B)
          None of the Above

The accepted answer to this was B)... but in fact, one could argue two things around this question:

1) GET requests *can* be unlimited in length.... Yes the recommendation is to keep GET requests to 256 bytes, but most browsers allow you to go over that. Some browsers it is 2k, some 4k... some appear to allow unlimited length GET requests. And it would be trivial to write a script/program that initiates a GET request of *any* size you'd want. (i.e. open a socket to a server, write "GET /something.php? HTTP/1.0").... It might not be standard, it might not be accepted, and it will likely fail if it gets too large (see below), but not because the GET length is really limited anywhere.

2) That POST really isn't *unlimited*... it is certainly large in most cases, but try posting 1TB of data to most servers and I bet one of three things would happen: 1) the connection times out, 2) the receiving process dies due to lack of available memory, 3) the receiving process dies due to lack of available disk space.


Here's another "well it depends" question:

Which of the following denote super global variable?
          $_SERVER
          $HTTP_SERVER_VARS
          Both A) and B)
          None of the Above


$_SERVER (the accepted answer) is PHP5, $HTTP_SERVER_VARS is PHP4. (Or are you going to argue that "super global variable" is a term that was only introduced with PHP5? It might be... I don't know... but clearly $HTTP_SERVER_VARS was a special global variable in PHP4 and thus the question is confusing) (oh... and it should be "denotes"... not "denote"... and probably the question should read "Which of the following *is* a superglobal variable?" ... there really is nothing in PHP that *denotes* whether something is a superglobal or not. (Look up definition of "denotes".))



Trivia:

What does PHP stand for?
             PHP: hypertext preprocessor
             Private home page
             Personal hypertext processor
             Personal home page


Seriously? I'm being graded on what PHP *stands* for? In what universe does that *really* matter?


Who is known as father of PHP?
             Rasmus lerdorf
             Dennis ritchie
             Bill johes
             None of the Above

Again... *seriously*? Seriously *seriously*??? Again, unless this quiz is supposed to test who is the most advanced of the advanced... these trivia questions are terrible questions to be asking. If your quiz is supposed to be determining who is a good, well rounded, skilled PHP programmer, these two questions do nothing to determine that.


Sorry if this is a rather long post. And I apologize if I seem to be tearing this quiz apart, but if you really want this quiz to be seen as a high-quality, accurate assessment of someone's skill level from basic to advanced (which is what I was hoping for when I came here), then more attention should be made to A) editing for readability and comprehensibility, B) creating questions that are unambiguous, and C) selecting questions that can accurately assess someone's skill level across the skill level spectrum.


---Lawrence

----------


## Lokesh M

Lawrence

Thanks for your feedback and suggestions.
Your assessment of PHP Quiz is very helpful.
I will revise accordingly.

Regards

----------


## sreenujollu

thnks lokesh
hai freinds if you have any PHP meterial please post them here

----------


## krishnamurli1986

hello friends ,
this is what i need for myself to test my skill............
best of luck to all of you ..........
future is yours.......win it.....

----------


## rathinasamyy

this seems to be very nice

----------

